

[Show #] 847 Asthma and Infection [The People's Pharmacy - public radio] - pasbesoin
http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2013/11/23/847-asthma-and-infection/

======
pasbesoin
I caught the second half of this show, and it corresponds with my own
experience with regard to sinusitis and congestion.

I post it because I find that physical health is _enormously_ important to my
cognitive skills as well as productivity. I think this is a _very_ important
factor and message for others concerned with high achievement as well as just
being happy with themselves.

Once again, "The People's Pharmacy" highlights a medical trend that is not yet
"mainstream". This isn't... "alternative hokum pokum"; rather, it's...
"leading edge" medicine.

Perhaps benefit from it now. Or, wait 10 or 20 years until your average doctor
is finally clued in.

For those of you who suffer or know someone who suffers: Hope this helps.

P.S. Further, I find it of general interest in better understanding our
physical relationship with micro-biota and the broader world.

